# Your name in Japanese..



## thedaras (31 Jul 2011)

TRY YOUR NAME IN JAPANESE:
 A= ka, B=tu, C= mi, D= te,
 E= ku, F=lu, g= ji, H= ri,
 I= ki, J= zu, K= me, L= ta,
 M= rin, N= to, O= mo, P= no,
Q= ke, R= shi, S= ari, T= chi,
 U= do, V= ru, W=mei, X= na,
 Y= fu, Z= zi..


So mine would be
chi-re-ku-te-ka-shi-ka-ari
chirekutekashikaari  !!!!!!!


----------



## salaried (1 Aug 2011)

urikatukashikikute


----------



## RonanC (1 Aug 2011)

Shi-mo-to-ka-to-mi

Shimotokatomi

I like that !!


----------



## Marion (1 Aug 2011)

Rin-ka-shi-ki-mo-to

Rinkashikimoto


Sounds nice.

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 Aug 2011)

Ta-ku-na   Lu-mo-do-chi-ki-shi-ri

Takuna Lumodochikishiri



Maybe I'll just settle for the first bit!


----------



## gipimann (2 Aug 2011)

I'd be....

ji-ki-no-ki-rin-ka-to-to

jikinokirinkatoto

I'd never remember that when logging in!


----------



## boaber (2 Aug 2011)

tumokatukushi

Has a nice ring to it!


----------



## horusd (2 Aug 2011)

Rimoshidoarite....I sound like a very painful and incurable complaint. Near enough to the truth so.


----------

